
Cosine: The exact moment Jeff Bezos decided not to become a physicist - arikr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFnV6EM-wzY
======
arikr
See also:

> Wow! Jeff is talking about me. Amazingly he remembers interacting with me 34
> years ago. What a memory! Also no Amazon if it weren’t for this, since he
> decided not to pursue physics!

[https://twitter.com/yasantha62/status/1042052665893511168](https://twitter.com/yasantha62/status/1042052665893511168)

